# While I was tinkering, these showed up. I call them Reba!



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

*Read this if you care to hear from an old coot, reminiscing. *
Many years ago, before spinning reels became popular, we were pretty much limited to conventional reels (i.e. Penn Squidders). As I lived near saltwater, most of our tackle was Heavy by today's standards. We used braided lines which had to be unspooled, washed in fresh water then dried. 

Needless to say, most of the stuff we threw was heavy. Bait fishing was no problem, but fishing "Artificials" was another story. Metal jigs and squids were the mainstay. We used to rely heavily on "Tin Squids". I have made some recently. They came in real heavy by today's standards. Not wanting to give up on the theme I went to my "Hammer Mechanic Cook Book". 
What I came up with was making squids from Urethane Resin. Instead of using micro balloons to lighten it, I used "Play Sand" to make them heavier.
I rigged them so they would have a 1/16" SS through wire eye and tie. You can apply the bend to them right after they come out of the mold and are pliable OR you can soak them in really hot water to make them pliable. The bends are essential in giving the lure it's crazy swimming action. 
The ones in these pics weigh in at 18 gms, minus a treble tail hook. Foiled, epoxied and dressed they come in at 24 gms. Additional weight can be cast in by using lead strips in the casting, When cast from metal, they come in at about 3 oz! They're 4.5" long. I call them Reba's.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Husky, you must be talking about dacron line! 
Oops... 
Did I just date us ???? 
 

I'd love them try a couple of them out in the Cape Cod Canal or at Point Judith in southern Rhode Island. They must cast a mile! Great for those blistzing bass 100 yards out...

The other application that comes to mind is Blue Fin Tuna about 5 or 6 miles out of Gloucester when they're on Spike Mackerel or Sand Eels.

Very nice. 
Did you ever do a Butterfish profile, kind of broad and flat?


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

plugman said:


> Husky, you must be talking about dacron line!
> Oops...
> Did I just date us ????
> 
> ...


Yeah, dacron, or whatever "Tony" the old guy around the corner would give me when he bought new line!
I never had a lot of luck with Butterfish squids. I knew guys who would swear by them, though.

I caught Yellowfin Tuna on the metal version down in Costa Rica.
Check this out.

If you get some tin, we could "conspire" and make a few New Oldies. I'm in NH.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Sounds like you could pick guys off on the other side of the Canal!

New Hampshire? Conspiracy? I'll see what I can do....


----------

